# Guilty pleasures



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 5, 2011)

We all have them: movies, books or songs that we love, despite (or because) of their badness.

I'm indulging in one now: 2006's sci-fi non-classic, _Ultraviolet_.

It is sooooooo very bad...but it's highly stylized fight choreography is sooooooo beautiful (even the ones they messed up).

How about y'all?


----------



## jonesy (Jan 5, 2011)

Me too! That movie is so embarrasing and akward. And yet, I love it. It feels as if everything in it was just a tiny bit off center and if I could just look at it from the right angle it would turn out right.

But yeah, guilty pleasures. There's these two sci-fi movies. Both are really bad. But so good. Dark Angel/I Come In Peace, and Nemesis (from 1992).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 5, 2011)

Starship Troopers, for example.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 5, 2011)

Ummm anything except Under Siege with Seagal? Anything by JeanClaude Van Damme (besides Bloodsport)? 

Knock Off (1998) - IMDb is a classic!

& Against the Dark (Video 2009) - IMDb is amazing... Steven Seagal zombie hunter name Tao

Oh...and Half Past Dead (2002) - IMDb

Blood Sport and Under Siege are very good IMO so don't fall under the "so bad they're good" rule.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 6, 2011)

D&D Fiction.

... although "love" is much too strong. I would say something more like "tolerate and enjoy because I lower my standards and so am not always terribly disappointed."


----------



## ggroy (Jan 6, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> D&D Fiction.
> 
> ... although "love" is much too strong. I would say something more like "tolerate and enjoy because I lower my standards and so am not always terribly disappointed."




Wonder how much D&D fiction is actually read by people who do not play any D&D games at all.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 6, 2011)

ggroy said:


> Wonder how much D&D fiction is actually read by people who do not play any D&D games at all.



I've met Dragonlance fans who didn't realize there was a game.


----------



## ggroy (Jan 6, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I've met Dragonlance fans who didn't realize there was a game.




More than a decade ago, I've met quite a number of individuals who read stuff like Dragonlance and the Drizzit novels, but who had zero interest in playing D&D or any rpg games.

In recent years, I haven't come across many such individuals.


----------



## coyote6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm indulging in one now: 2006's sci-fi non-classic, _Ultraviolet_.




It's better than the live-action _Aeon Flux_ movie.



> How about y'all?




I'm a classicist -- _Hawk the Slayer_, man!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 7, 2011)

coyote6 said:


> It's better than the live-action _Aeon Flux_ movie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a classicist -- _Hawk the Slayer_, man!




Agreed on both counts!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jan 7, 2011)

WWE "Pro" Wrestling...

Steven Seagal movies was another good one.  Heck...I sort of like his song ("it's alright with me" or something close to that), even....

Oh, also fanservice anime.  I like plenty of anime with sexual themes that have good plot, hilarious comedy, well animated fight sequences....  Not talking about those.  I'm talking about ones that literally have no other redeeming qualities. It is better if said anime _tries_ to have redeeming qualities and just fails so miserably that it's funny.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 7, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Oh, also fanservice anime.  I like plenty of anime with sexual themes that have good plot, hilarious comedy, well animated fight sequences....  Not talking about those.  I'm talking about ones that literally have no other redeeming qualities. It is better if said anime _tries_ to have redeeming qualities and just fails so miserably that it's funny.



Sounds like the Queen's Blade tv series. Except it did have well animated fight scenes. It was all about fighting and fanservice. Often at the same time.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 7, 2011)

Some people have said "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" falls into this category. I'm not sure that it does, but I thought it was great.


----------



## Villano (Jan 10, 2011)

*Transylvania 6-5000*.  I love this film.  I think Jeff Goldblum and Ed Begley, Jr had real chemistry as a comedy team.  Plus, Geena Davis in a sexy vampire costume...

*Masters of the Universe*.  Yes, the live action He-Man movie.  It may not be accurate, but it's fun!

*Friday the 13th 5: A New Beginning*.  It's one of my favorite films in the series.  Sure, the killer is a fake Jason, but it's still better than Jason Takes Manhattan (aka, Jason Spends 99% of the Movie on a Boat).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 10, 2011)

The Punisher. The movie with Jack Travalto. I haven't seen the latest one yet.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 25, 2011)

*Attack of the Killer Tomatoes* - greatest worst film of all time!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2011)

...

*looks around*

...

*bows his head in shame*

'Dude Where's My Car?'

...

I don't know what to tell you.  I enjoy this movie far more than it probably deserves, but I can't help but laugh at it.  Never fails to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 26, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> *Attack of the Killer Tomatoes* - greatest worst film of all time!



With classic lines like:

"There's a little nip in the air..."

"Mmmmmm!  Somebody pass the catsup!" *_facepalm_*


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> *Attack of the Killer Tomatoes* - greatest worst film of all time!




Mine is *Return of the Killer Tomatoes*. I make my wife sit through it with me every year or two. (I actually have it on LaserDisc!)

It's historically relevent also as George Clooney's first movie...and for making popular the boysenberry and ju-ju bean pizza!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 26, 2011)

Now when you say LaserDisc - do you mean the 16", 1 lb pizza disc? if so, that in itself is a guilty pleasure.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Now when you say LaserDisc - do you mean the 16", 1 lb pizza disc? if so, that in itself is a guilty pleasure.




Yup!  They were seriously cool when they first came out, but compared to my DVD/BluRay player now, the thing sounds like a washing machine on spin and the video is barely better than VHS...but they are still kinda cool.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 26, 2011)

hafrogman said:


> *bows his head in shame*




There is no shame greater than having someone catch you watching Little House on the Prairie reruns. 

I also would have to add to the list every schlocky teen movie since Sixteen Candles. I especially was enthralled back in the day with _Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael_.

WWE and TNA wrestling.

All the bad (and good) parody movies.

I'm sure there's alot more that I've repressed.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jan 26, 2011)

hafrogman said:


> *bows his head in shame*
> 
> 'Dude Where's My Car?'



 I'm right there with you!  I tell anyone who will listen that there is so much more to this movie than they would ever believe.

Plus "Its power is only exceeded by it's mystery!" and "Its mystery is only exceeded by its power!" have become catch-phrases for one of my gaming groups.  Whenever the MacGuffin is named or described, someone inevitably breaks out on of those two sentences.


----------



## Herschel (Jan 26, 2011)

"Never Too young To Die" Seriously, 
1. John Stamos as the prep school gymnast surname "Stargrove"
2. with the techie Asian roommate who soups up his motorcycle and a
3. George Lazenby cameo as his wealthy international businessdad (secretly a spy) 
4. who has his "partner" Danja Dearing (Vanity) watch out for his son because he stole plans from and was killed by
5. Gene Simmons' Ragnar the biker bar drag-show performing killer transvestitie and his minions containing
6. Robert Englund who are after the floppy disc containing codes to poison the water supply
7. that they refer to as Ram-K.

Best terrible movie ever.

While I want everything on the Earth having to do with televised karaoke oblitterated (American Idol) I also do have a soft spot for Kelly Clarkson for some reason. 

And there is one Yanni song I like, the solo piano version of "Nostalgia", and while it's the one song it is one of my very favorites. 

And White Castle burgers.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There is no shame greater than having someone catch you watching Little House on the Prairie reruns. ...




Could have been worse...you might have been stuck on _Highway to Heaven_!

Besides, Little House wasn't that bad since at least Michael Landon was Cool.  I mean, he was Little Joe after all...


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 26, 2011)

The movie "Heathers".  Subversive teen comedy for the win.  Also notable for having some of the darkest comedy this side of the WH-40k universe..


----------



## Shiv (Jan 26, 2011)

hafrogman said:


> ...
> 
> 'Dude Where's My Car?'
> 
> I don't know what to tell you.  I enjoy this movie far more than it probably deserves, but I can't help but laugh at it.  Never fails to bring a smile to my face.




I'm right there with you. My oft repeated line is, "This movie is far funnier than it has any right to be."

Also...

I've watched "Bring it On" way too many times. And enjoyed it every darn time!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2011)

Stumblewyk said:


> I'm right there with you!  I tell anyone who will listen that there is so much more to this movie than they would ever believe.





Shiv said:


> I'm right there with you. My oft repeated line is, "This movie is far funnier than it has any right to be."



Glad to know I'm not alone.  

I do occasionally make my friends watch it with me, and I'll be darned if they don't laugh.  But then of course they downplay it, and I have to work just as hard to make the next person discover the joy that we know.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

O -kay, Since people are adding things that are wildly popular, but are in many ways unacceptable as a whole to society (or at least our community...)

Andrew Lloyd Weber musicals....  ALL of them.  I've seen Cats live, I own the DVD of Phantom of the Opera and have the music loaded along with my collection of metal (Danny don't you dare say ANYTHING!) and even though Donny Osmond was a god Joseph.... I feel sick now.

And yes I am a straight, married man with two adult children...  If you'd ever seen me in person, there is no way I dress this bad and can be a homosexual... (Because my fashion sense sucks rotten eggs or as an openly gay friend of mine says, it sucks and not in the good way.)

Also - there is nothing wrong with White Castles; call them Sliders, Belly Bombers or whatever, they are awesome on a slice of greatness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 27, 2011)

wolff96 said:


> The movie "Heathers".  Subversive teen comedy for the win.  Also notable for having some of the darkest comedy this side of the WH-40k universe..




Personally, I think that's a damn fine movie...

"I love my dead gay son!"



Anyone besides me enjoy _Idiocracy_?


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jan 27, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anyone besides me enjoy _Idiocracy_?



 Right here.  One of my players and myself constantly make BRAWNDO: The Thirst Mutilator references, and we both agree we'd vote for President Dwayne Elizondo Mountain Dew Herbert Camacho in an instant.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> *Attack of the Killer Tomatoes* - greatest worst film of all time!



Oh, yeah, I almost mentioned it, because I saw it twice as kid, basically forcing my father to watch it, too, and he thought it was horrible.

I think he wasn't wrong. But now I want to watch it again, just to make sure he was.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 27, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There is no shame greater than having someone catch you watching Little House on the Prairie reruns.



Yes there is...



El Mahdi said:


> Could have been worse...you might have been stuck on _Highway to Heaven_!



... and this is it. 



wolff96 said:


> The movie "Heathers".



_Heathers_ is just a pleasure.



Thunderfoot said:


> Andrew Lloyd Weber musicals....  ALL of them.



I wouldn't go that far, because I'd have to include _Starlight Express_, but Sir Andrew Lloyd Weber was responsible for _Jesus Christ Superstar_, and for that I will always love him.   



Dannyalcatraz said:


> "I love my dead gay son!"



"Wonder how he'd react if his son had a limp wrist with a pulse."



> Anyone besides me enjoy _Idiocracy_?



I thought is was one of the best (traditional) science fiction films of the last 20 years. Actually, it's one of the only traditional SF films released --in a manner of speaking-- in the last couple of decades.

edit: As for my guilty pleasures... I'm tempted to say _A Knight's Tale_ but, again, that films is simply a pleasure; charming, exciting, clever. It's even blessed with a scene of pure, unadulterated, old-timey cinema magic -- the ball where the faux-medieval music morhps seamlessly into Bowie's Golden Years.

Wait, I've got one... the Tom Cruise and Bryan Brown opus, _Cocktail_.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 27, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anyone besides me enjoy _Idiocracy_?




Yes, best documentary I've ever seen!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 27, 2011)

Besides _Idiocracy_, I'm also a fan of its older action adventure black comedy cousin, _Running Man_ (feat. The Governator).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jan 27, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Sounds like the Queen's Blade tv series. Except it did have well animated fight scenes. It was all about fighting and fanservice. Often at the same time.




Yeah, I've really been meaning to watch that one.  I saw the first episode with a ridiculously awful subtitling job (the sentences weren't grammatically correct, some parts were clearly mistranslating just by context clues of what was going on, and whole sections of dialogue hadn't been subtitled AT ALL) a while back and it seemed great, assuming I could find a better sub of it.

Lately though I've been watching Ikkitousen.  It combines fanservice, fighting, and a rather pitiful attempt to tie it in with history (or historical fiction, since just like Dynasty Warriors it's more based on what's written in Romance of the Three Kingdoms than the actual history), since the characters all supposedly carry the spirits of the ancient Chinese warriors from that age and have to cope with their lives and deaths possibly being fated to mirror the history.  It's...really a lot less deep than that in practice, though.  And the animation is fairly fluid but unfortunately like a lot of shonen anime it ends up not having much actual fighting animation and resorting to hadoken type energy attacks and "demonic possession" super powered states.  But overall it's as good as most fighting anime in that aspect, has good fanservice, and some funny moments, so solid overall.

EDIT: The music's pretty good, too, at least the 1st two season opening songs.  Drivin' Through the Night, and Heart & Soul.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 27, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Some people have said "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" falls into this category. I'm not sure that it does, but I thought it was great.



I think the first few episodes may have given people this impression because the 300-style blood and the raunchy sex was over-the-top.  The storyline actually came together quite nicely over the course of the season.  I really enjoyed it.

The prequel is starting off like the Blood and Sand.  Lots of blood spray and sex.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 27, 2011)

Herschel said:


> ...American Idol...




Ummm.  One of my shameful guilty pleasures.  And Glee too.

(I can't believe I said this out loud)


----------



## Herschel (Jan 31, 2011)

Chuckwagon sandwiches from gas station vending machines.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

gotts toss my hat in on this. i am sure there are some who have already mentioned some of these, but here they are:
Attack of the killer tomatoes
Killer clowns ffrom outher space
Transilvania 6-5000
Saturday the 14th
and as inconceivable as tha may be:
the princess bride.

Scott-hides face in shame-DeWar


----------



## nedjer (Feb 8, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There is no shame greater than having someone catch you watching Little House on the Prairie reruns.




Can't go wrong with a bit of Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Tamlyn (Feb 9, 2011)

Hackers with a young Angelina Jolie but my favorite character was Matthew Lillard as "Cereal Killer".

Weird Al's UHF.

Dazed and Confused. I think I saw this one 50 times throughout high school and college.

Documentaries. From Darkon through stuff about HH Holmes to Brother's Keeper. My wife doesn't get it, but I love them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 9, 2011)

Another one I love...

The Stoned Age. The Stned Age (1994)


----------



## ggroy (Feb 9, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Another one I love...
> 
> The Stoned Age. The Stned Age (1994)




I watched this movie around 100 times when it was first released on VHS !

It reminded me so much of my youth.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 9, 2011)

How could it- if you were like them, you couldn't _remember_ your youth!


----------



## beldar1215 (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the love for Hawk the Slayer? I've actually only seen it once, but thought it was horribly good.

Beldar


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 9, 2011)

I lurves me some HtS.  I don't know how many times I've seen it.


----------



## papastebu (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know what happened, really! When I was a kid and my sisters and mom would watch any sort of stuff on TV, I would exit the room so fast that dust-devils would form. Maybe it was when I was taken to see ET? It looked like good science fiction! Way to fool a 10-year-old!.
Anyway, I think what really cemented my secret love of what are referred to as "Chick Flicks" was going to see "When Harry Met Sally" with my wife when we were dating. After that, I started looking for all of the romantic comedies I could find.
I new I should have paid less attention to all that Shakespeare in freshman English!


----------



## jonesy (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok. I like Red Sonja. I always have. It's really bad, and goofy, and dodgy, and poorly made, and embarrasing.. and I love it. And if someone happens to catch me watching it I'll pretend I accidentally put in the wrong movie. And the DVD isn't mine either, honest.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 18, 2011)

It isn't that bad... I mean as long as you're not watching it for the plot.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 25, 2011)

I could watch _Clue_ a million more times. 

I also love _Reform School Girls_.


----------



## Than (Feb 26, 2011)

Buffy


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 27, 2011)

Buffy isn't a guilty pleasure (unless you count the movie - loved it).

Well written, good characters and until the last couple of season, almost, _almost_ believable. (with a _little _suspension of disbelief.   )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 27, 2011)

A recently discovered guilty pleasure: TruTV's _World's Dumbest _series.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Mar 1, 2011)

Hawk the Slayer. Wow. Blast from the past. Of a similar vein the old Wizards and Warriors tv series. Loved it, so cheesy.I would like to add Mermaids to the list of Winona movies. Typical Winona Ryder "coming of age" stuff + grown up RomCom from Cher and Bob Hoskins. Awesome. And if I'm gonna be honest absolutely anything with Winona Ryder in it.Burt Bacharach and Hal David. And, while on the topic of lounge music, Richard Cheese. Oh yeah, Lounge the casbah.Any movie by Russ Meyer. Or John Waters, especially Cry Baby.

Edit: mmm. seems my computer doesn't know what the "return" button is supposed to do. Sorry for the presentation.


----------



## SuperJebba (Mar 3, 2011)

This list fills me with great shame:

A Walk to Remember with Mandi Moore - cry every time
October Sky
Most musicals
Glee
American Idol
Celine Dion


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 6, 2011)

Heh...

You should see my glam metal selection which, besides the genre's true luminaries, includes the entire discographies of Autograph, Europe, Vain, Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Bang Tango and others.


----------



## ggroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Heh...
> 
> You should see my glam metal selection which, besides the genre's true luminaries, includes the entire discographies of Autograph, Europe, Vain, Vinnie Vincent Invasion, Bang Tango and others.




Equally as horrible:  Vixen, Stryper, Britny Fox, Cinderella, Poison, White Lion, Faster Pussycat, Warrant, Slaughter, Skid Row, Lita Ford, etc ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 7, 2011)

I have Cinderella, Faster Pussycat, Slaughter and Skid Row.


Those are bands Bang Tango and Vain _aspire_ to be, trust me.

Hell, Faster Pussycat actually did a song in 7/4, which, for a non-Prog band, is pretty audacious.


----------

